# [Vorwort] Herzlich Willkommen



## BitH72 (14 April 2013)

Wegelagerer, Handtaschendiebe, Kaffeefahrten, Zeitungsabos, ... > als hätten wir nicht schon genügend Sorgen von unseren Großmüttern und Großvätern geerbt, erfanden wir das Internet.
Und schon gab es mehr Abofallen im weltweiten Netz als Sand an der Nordsee.
Einem der Großen im Geschäft, dem Stacheldrahtkönig und Schreihals von Rodgau, wurde letztens erst seitens der Gerichte gehörig der Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen und er kurlaubt sich erstmal aus.
Bereits seit Anfang dieses Jahrtausends gibt es aber eine neue Masche, die JEDEN von uns treffen kann:
*Abzocke an Gewerbekunden.*​Das klingt erstmal für die Verbraucher unspektakulär, könnte es auch sein, würden die Macher nicht ausgerechnet ihre Werbung so dicht vor des Verbrauchers Nase platzieren, dass dieser draufklicken MUSS.
Leider gibt bzw. gab es in Deutschland auch noch Richter, die mal meinten, dass ein Verbraucher seinen verbrieften Schutz verliert, sobald er sich auf so genannten
*B2B (business-to-business) Portalen*​herumtreibt. Das war dann endgültig der Freifahrtsschein für die Abzockergilde und sie gründeten Abofalle Version 3.0.
Einer der langfristigsten Vertreter dieser Branche ist die Firma *melango*, deren Geschäftsführer es bereits auf etliche Strafverfahren mit der Firma *J & P Handelshaus Deutschland GmbH* gebracht haben. Die beiden Geschäftsführer bekamen für die Masche auch bereits etwas auf die Finger, was aber nicht sonderlich abschreckte.
Da aber der Name verbrannt war, taufte man die bereits vorhandene GmbH kurzerhand in
*melango.de GmbH*​um. Handelsregisternummer (Chemnitz, HRB 22402), Geschäftsführer (David Jähn & Thomas Wachsmuth-Poller) und Geschäftsgebaren blieben.
Derzeit erleben wir übrigens wieder das Verschwinden des seit 2005 verwendeten Namens, es wird nur noch mit den Namen der Projekte geworben, was natürlich den Vorteil bringt, dass es im Netz keine negative Kritik über diese Projektnamen gibt. Und bevor diese sich im Internet häufen, wird längst ein anderer Name verbrannt.

Einen gewaltigen Aufschwung bekam die gesamte B2B-Abzockerei eigentlich erst mit der Einführung des Verbraucherschutzbuttons, denn diesen brauchts im Geschäft zwischen Kaufleuten schlichtweg nicht.
Anno 2012 erschien so auch kurzzeitig die
*Firma VENDIS GmbH (eine Vorratsgesellschaft, Geschäftsführerin Eva Rüpps)*​auf der Bildfläche, die den Gebrüdern Schmidtlein zugesprochen wird, verschwand aber so schnell wieder, wie sie erschienen.
Seltsamerweise übernahm melango komplett das äußerliche Erscheinungsbild des Projektes VENDIS und offenbar auch die Werbepräsenz, denn zum Jahreswechsel 2012/2013 prasselte dem Verbraucher eine melango-Präsenz entgegen, die die Selbsthilfegruppen in Facebook zum Bersten brachten.

Welche Auswirkungen solche Firmen auf normale Gewerbebetriebe hat, verdeutlicht das Beispiel VENDIS aber sehr gut, denn ein gleichnamiger Gastrobetrieb muss seitdem eine Flut von Schmähpost und -anrufen ertragen.

Nun haben wir das Problem älterer Urteile, die da sagen, dass ein Verbraucher sein Verbraucherrecht verliert, wenn er sich auf B2B-Seiten rumtreibt; wir haben das Problem, dass B2B keinen Verbraucherschutzbutton braucht; wir haben das Problem, dass der gesamte B2B-Schutz lediglich freiwillig ist (Minderjährige, Zugriffsabgrenzung, u.v.m.), sodass das schnöde Ignorieren nicht immer die Wahl schlechthin sein kann.
Und da ist auch das Kernproblem. Abzockers manövrieren ihre Jolle im Grenzgebiet zur Illegalität, aber sie wissen genau was passiert, wenn sie mit ihrem Bug zu weit die Grenze zum handfesten Betrug überschreiten. Hinzu kommt die Machtlosigkeit des antiquierten Rechtsapparat, der mit länderübergreifendem Recht ja nun so gar nicht gut zurecht kommt. Diese Zeit > wir sprechen von mehreren Jahren, können die windigen Geschäftemacher gut zu Geld machen.
Straftäter dürfen ihr illegal erwirtschaftetes Geld zwar nicht behalten, aber dazu muss die Methode erstmal als illegal abgeurteilt werden, dann müssen die Drahtzieher erwischt werden und zu guter Letzt muss noch etwas vom Kuchen auffindbar sein.

Daher: *INFORMIERT EUCH*, wenn Ihr auf eine B2B-Abofalle reingefallen seid sorgfältig!
Dabei helfen wir Euch hier, das tun wir auch in Facebook; aber wir können nicht überall sein, denn im Gegensatz zu den Abzockern bekommen wir für unsere Arbeit kein Geld.

Wir freuen uns ganz diebisch auf Eure Mithilfe, Eure Ideen und seien die Ideen noch so skuril > manches muss nur erstmal im Kopf reifen.
Wichtig ist, dass wir kein kriminelles Volk sind und auch mit legalen Mitteln unser Ziel erreichen.
Wir werden das Thema weiter in die Öffentlichkeit tragen; wir involvieren die Politik; wir unterstützen ermittelnde Behörden mit allem, was wir haben; wir unterstützen Prozesse mit Anschauungsmaterial und vieles mehr.

HIER fangen wir frisch an.
Bleibt bei uns, es wird eine aufregende Zeit werden!

Versprochen!

Nun gibt es immer wieder Stimmen die da so altdeutsch erzogen sagen "Ich hab draufgeklickt, also muss ich zahlen!"
Um Euch einfach mal einen Ausblick auf die beworbenen Mehrwertdienste zu geben, haben wir folgende Videos ausgegraben:




SAT.1 Akte 20.09 berichtete darüber:




Die ARD berichtete darüber:
http://rutube.ru/video/c9641f5c24dce688578e4e0910ac1247/
Das ZDF berichtete ebenfalls:


----------

